# Cams 1v-2p issue



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All,
I own a cms 1v-2p and am having some issues. About a month and a half ago i spent $150+ to talk with coldesi support about my cams throwing/skipping stones. We talked/trouble shot together for a few days and after trying everything, they suggested flying a tech here and replacing all solenoids, silencers, and tubing. With this costing 4k+ I do not have the money to do that.

The cams is still skipping stones and now laying stones on their sides. 
Any help on this issue? 

Also, is there anyone in Western PA, Ohio, WV that has a cams? I've been looking for someone in my area who owns or can service a cams 

Thanks so much! 
Pia


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

So right now its just laying stones on their side? Is it throwing the stones or skipping... or just placing each stone properly but on its side?

The reason why I ask, I had similar issues... Is it with both sides or just 1 side?

1) Make sure your top gun is coming all the way down to the rhinestone. I usually drop it down until it touches the stone and then go 1 twist back. 

2) This tip is something that was overlooked during 3-4 of my phone sessions with coldesi and the cause of most of my issues. On the bottom gun there is a screw on the front, this locks into a groove on the bottom gun. Mine was loose and not locked into the groove. It was allowing my bottom nozzle to come up at slightly different angles to grab the stone from the top gun, causing it to not align properly and sometimes throw or place stones on their side.

3) Have you considered shipping your cams to coldesi... if you can get a pallet and ship it, should probably run you about 250 or so each way. Definitely cheaper then flying someone out.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

If Col-Desi support wasn't able to find the problem talking to you by phone for days, there is a fat chance that you need more than just adjustments. You probably need to replace some parts. They are probably right, that it is a solenoid issue. Solenoids switch the air (vacuum) off and on and give the perfect timing. If they are damaged (or "lazy") their timing can be way off, so the guns can throw (or skip) the stones. If you had a compressed air system without a proper air dryer system (chiller, or moisture filter) you could easily damage your solenoids with the moisture in the compressed air. 

*If you are on tight budget you can try to purchase the solenoids and change them yourself.* 

*1.)* *Purchasing:* Check the EXACT model number of the solenoid. Look for something like this: CPASC1-M1H-M-H-2,5

Be careful, there are two different solenoids in the machine and they must be replaced with the EXACTLY same model. 

The solenoids made by FESTO, so go to the FESTO website and purchase them online. 

Home | Festo United States 


*2.) Replacing the solenoids:* It is VERY easy. There are two (2) small screws on the top, and one small (1) electrical connector at the end of the solenoid. That's it.

Be careful: Change the solenoids one by one, don't mix the electrical connectors. Use a small screwdriver and tighten but don't over-tighten the screws.

If you are on a real low budget, and have some time, you can even purchase just one solenoid, replace one in the machine and check if it solved the problem. If not, move the new solenoid to the next position. (Don't forget to check the model number!)

Of course, it is easier to change them all in one run. 

You will be amazed how affordable this repair can be. If you are lucky and the solenoid(s) were wrong indeed, you won't pay $4K, not even $400. 

*Don't forget: This is a DIY project so do it on your own risk.* 

Good luck...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

One more thing: 

If you have a small digital camera that can *record high speed video* (I have a Canon PowerShot ELPH 320HS) it is very useful to make a short (appr. 1 minute long) video about the stone pickup and transfer. Play the video back on your computer in slow motion and you will see what happens with the stones. You can check the position of the guns, the motion of the nozzles, position of the stones, etc.. 

Within 10 minutes you will learn a lot about your machine and hopefully you will even be able to "see the cause of problem" as well...


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

api said:


> If Col-Desi support wasn't able to find the problem talking to you by phone for days, there is a fat chance that you need more than just adjustments. You probably need to replace some parts. They are probably right, that it is a solenoid issue. Solenoids switch the air (vacuum) off and on and give the perfect timing. If they are damaged (or "lazy") their timing can be way off, so the guns can throw (or skip) the stones. If you had a compressed air system without a proper air dryer system (chiller, or moisture filter) you could easily damage your solenoids with the moisture in the compressed air.
> 
> *If you are on tight budget you can try to purchase the solenoids and change them yourself.*
> 
> ...



api:
yes that is the model number i got off one of the solenoids. I cant find the second one, do you happen to know the second model number? I contacted Festo and their solenoids are reasonably priced, but not avaliable to ship until November 21st. 
I am waiting for coldesi to get back to me on their pricing because in need them changed asap. 
I am really hoping this fixes the issue. I bought this used and have not replaced the solenoids since I've gotten and from what I understand, the solenoids havent been replaced since the original owner got the machine about 2.5 years ago.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Pia,

Have you checked the P1 and P2 values...
PM me if you still need help... I seem to understand the operation of CAM inside and out.

David


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

best26102 said:


> Hi Pia,
> 
> Have you checked the P1 and P2 values...
> PM me if you still need help... I seem to understand the operation of CAM inside and out.
> ...


David: Last time i set them was a few weeks over the phone with Allen! I will PM you!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Pia,

Unfortunately I don't remember the model number of the second one, but in the 1V-6P (that we have) there is definitely a second type as well. Hopfully I didn't misinformed you about the 1V-2P, but please double check the solenoid setup before you order anything.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Pia,

Is all still well with your machine


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally think my machine ran into the same issue over the weekend. I slid over the cover and inspected my machine and I have 4 cpasc1-m-1h-m-h-2.5's in my machine. I dont have the "double action" solenoid reference in the manual... how is that possible?

anyway, friday night was running a job, and ony my last transfer on the batch, I cam back and found that stones were laid upside down, thrown all over, sideways, etc....

I spent most of the afternoon, cleaning. lubing the oring, re-aligning, taking the solenoids out and wiping them off, etc.....

I contacted coldesi to open a ticket, so hopefully maybe tomorrow I can start trouble shooting this...

I made a youtube video to show whats going on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MKH_v1HUGo

It starts out somewhat optmiistically and then fades as the job goes on


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a heads up,I just spoke with a Festo distributor and the CPASC1-M1h-g-h-2,5 and cpasc1-m1h-m-h2,5 are going to be discontinued in 2015.


----------

